# [EVDL] New to EV's and obsessed with the Grumman-Olson Kurbwatt



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Doug Eisemann wrote:
> > I design and build vacuum tube audio amplifiers...
> 
> That's actually reasonable training for an EV. It will have taught you
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comments!
I already have tube motor drive experience, in the form of thyratron based 
speed controls for 3 phase industrial motors, of course, SCR's then SSR's 
sort of took over that role in practical applications!
A tube controlled EV might be a little dicey, but I do like the idea of 
using the Grumman aluminum Kubvan minivan platform for an electric 
conversion. Simple and light vehicle with plenty of space for batteries. 
I don't think I will be tearing the diesel out of mine yet, but if I come 
across a body minus the drivetrain, it's a distinct possibility.

Thanks again.
Doug E.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 26, 2010 4:29 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] New to EV's and obsessed with the Grumman-Olson Kurbwatt




> > Doug Eisemann wrote:
> >> I design and build vacuum tube audio amplifiers...
> >
> > That's actually reasonable training for an EV. It will have taught you
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Doug,
If you want to see the extreme potential of the Grumman Kurbvan / Kurbwatt,
just take a gander at the suckamps.com website. The whole premise was to
take a vehicle shaped like a bread box and see how fast it could go.
Roderick is usually happy to give advice on projects like this. I say
usually, because he may get a bit short with people if he is short on time.
Good luck and welcome aboard!-Thos



> Doug Eisemann <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Thanks for the comments!
> > I already have tube motor drive experience, in the form of thyratron based
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > For fun, it would even be possible to build an EV controller with vacuum
> > tubes. They did 50+ years ago. Tubes need high voltage, but that's easy
> > to get in an EV.
> ...


----------

